# Specialized fsr DH team...411?



## southvike (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello, just scored an old school Specialized fsr team DH (Shaun Palmer’s 1999 rig.) I’m trying to locate some specs on this bike online with no luck…..can somebody shed some light on this for me. 

The seat tube measures 19” from bottom bracket center to the top of the seat post….I’m wondering if this is a large frame or if this bike was not sized using this measurement or the cockpit length. Thanks


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Measure from BB to top of frame. you have a large. My wife had a SM. I dont remember the post diameter. But it road AWESOME!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Seat post dia. is 30.9, I sure like my 99 FSR PRO that I have. Enjoy.


----------



## designer485 (Apr 12, 2005)

I love that frame sooo much!!! OMG...Old school is awesome.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

those bikes were cool.....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Those bikes were SO cool.

Back when Manitou was good stuff.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Tried to dig up the specs last night*

I used to have the same frame a handful of years ago and downloaded all the stock pictures and frame specs from the Specialized site but couldn't find them on my home computer last night. I'm kinduva stickler for having all the frame specs myself so I'm sure I've still got them around somewhere so I'll see if I can turn them up over the weekend.

I also had a large frame and I seem to recall the seat tube measured around 19" so you're probably right on that point.

You might also try the internet archive (http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.specialized.com) for the Specialized website for 1999-2001. I found that the pages I tried wouldn't come up but you may have better luck.

In the mean time, I did find a few of the eBay pics of my old frame before I sold it. I bought my frame used so it was pretty beat down but I had the front triangle stripped and powdercoated then polished the rear stays. Looked pretty sweet and rode even sweeter :thumbsup:


----------



## southvike (Dec 30, 2006)

*Sick!!!*

Wow, I might just have to paint mine red after seeing that. Thanks, I really appreciate you going out of your way to help me out. I love the camaraderie on mtbr.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Here's what I could find...*

Couldn't find all the specs but I found my old eBay ad which had some information on the large frame. Hope this is useful and enjoy!

- Year: 2000
- Size: Large (18")
- MAX Backbone Frame - Manipulated Aluminum Extrusion
- "Top Tube" Virtual Length: 23"
- Head Tube Length: 5.25"
- Adjustable Head Angles: 65-67.1 degrees
- Adjustable Rear Travel: 6.6-7.6"
- Seatpost size: 30.4mm


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

i'd contact bounty69 from this site...he built up a replica

thread on his replica build

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.ph...ghlight=palmer

another thread about it

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.ph...ghlight=palmer


----------

